# Twitch: 13-Jähriger Minecraft-Spieler laut Polizei für mehrere Swatting-Angriffe verantwortlich



## Gast1669461003 (29. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Twitch: 13-Jähriger Minecraft-Spieler laut Polizei für mehrere Swatting-Angriffe verantwortlich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Twitch: 13-Jähriger Minecraft-Spieler laut Polizei für mehrere Swatting-Angriffe verantwortlich


----------



## ms-heimnetz (29. März 2015)

Solche Spinner gehören hart bestraft. Dieser "Trend" gefärdet das Leben anderer und kostet zudem eine große Menge Geld. Hoffen wir dass es in Deutschland nicht auch noch zu sowas kommt.


----------



## 1876 (29. März 2015)

Es ist Echt nicht mehr Witzig sowas und es sollte mit aller Härte etwas dagegen unternommen werde!


----------



## Wynn (29. März 2015)

Und deshalb haben minderjährige im Internet einen solch schlechten ruf


----------



## battschack (29. März 2015)

Am besten noch pc weg nehmen ob eltern/cops scheiß egal. mit 13sollte man sowas wissen das es nicht erlaubt ist...


----------



## Batze (29. März 2015)

Und was hat solch eine Schwachsinnstat jetzt mit dem Spiel Minecraft zu tun?

Wieso müssen solche Taten immer in Verbindung mit Games gesetzt werden?
Die Ursachen liegen doch ganz woanders, aber wie immer wird jetzt ein schuldiger Auslöser gesucht, und da ist es wie immer ganz einfach auf die Gamer Szene zu zeigen.


----------



## Phone (29. März 2015)

Gefährliche Internetsport "Swatting"

ES IST KEIN SPORT....wer schreibt solch ein Mist...


----------



## bundesgerd (29. März 2015)

Bei dem kleinem Straftäter wären mehrere Erziehungsschellen angebracht...(wenn er sie nicht schon kassiert hat) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luki0710 (29. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und was hat solch eine Schwachsinnstat jetzt mit dem Spiel Minecraft zu tun?
> 
> Wieso müssen solche Taten immer in Verbindung mit Games gesetzt werden?
> Die Ursachen liegen doch ganz woanders, aber wie immer wird jetzt ein schuldiger Auslöser gesucht, und da ist es wie immer ganz einfach auf die Gamer Szene zu zeigen.


Vorallem ist es doch von Pcgames dämlich das so auszusehen lassen als ob Minecraft (Spiele generell) dran schuld sind. Wir sind eure Kunden und wir gamen auch.


----------



## Sanador (29. März 2015)

Ist man in den USA auch bei eine Bewährungsstrafe Vorbestraft wie in Deutschland?
Falls ja, dann hat der "kleine Jugendstreich" dem Jungen seine Zukunft versaut. 
Ob es ihm das wohl wert war?


----------



## battschack (29. März 2015)

Guck einfach keine videos mehr hier schalte Adblock ein bis sowas gelassen wird. Anders lernen es die halt nicht^^


----------



## Wynn (29. März 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> Guck einfach keine videos mehr hier schalte Adblock ein bis sowas gelassen wird. Anders lernen es die halt nicht^^



Wow du bist aber ein Rebell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (29. März 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Vorallem ist es doch von Pcgames dämlich das so auszusehen lassen als ob Minecraft (Spiele generell) dran schuld sind. Wir sind eure Kunden und wir gamen auch.



Auf Bild Niveau und Sensation Berichterstattung ausgelegt um Klicks zu generieren, von Seriosität mal wieder weit entfernt, da gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## Triplezer0 (29. März 2015)

Ich finde gut dass das hart bestraft wird, man muss schon ordentlich viel scheisse im hirn haben um diesen swatting schwachsinn lustig zu finden.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. März 2015)

Lasst mal alle die Kirche im Dorf. Das ist in dem Fall ein (wirklich saublöder!) Dumme-Junge-Streich. Klar braucht der Junge eine *angemessene* Sanktion, aber mein Gott, er ist mit 13 halt noch unreif, unreflektiert. Anders sieht es aus, wenn jemand sowas mit 18+ anstellt  - aber das wird ja auch entsprechend anders bestraft.

Für das Kerlchen reicht vermutlich ein von seinen Eltern bis zur Volljährigkeit verhängtes PC und Internetverbot völlig aus.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (29. März 2015)

Mit dem Spiel Minecraft hat es erstmal nichts zu tun, aber das "Swatting" ist bei Gehirngeschädigten Gamern in den USA ein Trend wenn sie verlieren oder bemerken dass da einer live streamt. Hat also leider was mit Games zu tun, denn "Swatting" hat sich in der Gamerszene erst richtig entwickelt. Aber es sind einzelfälle von gestörten Idioten und die machen das nur weil sie nicht damit leben können wenn sie verlieren. Da wird die Konkurenz halt so aus dem Weg geräumt. Tja, gestörte findet man überall, da hast recht und die Ursache hat nichts mit den Spielen sebst zu tun und auch nicht direkt mit der Gamerszene, sondern da hat die Erziehung bei den Tätern versagt. Die Polizei fehlt an wichtigen Orten weil sie einer angeblichen Geiselnahme ein Ende bereiten müssen. Ich bin immernoch überrascht dass bisher keiner zu Schaden kam, denn die SWAT- Teams sind doch etwas schneller mit der Waffe als bei uns das SEK, aber das ist klar in einem Land wo jeder eine Waffe kaufen kann. Bisher haben zum Glück alle geswatteten richtig reagiert und nicht eine hektische bewegung gemacht, denn das hätte tötlich enden können.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (29. März 2015)

Ein "Dummer-Jungen-Streich" sieht anders aus. Da wird eine andere Person bewusst in Gefahr gebracht. Und da er das mehrmals gemacht hat ist das erst recht kein Streich und ich finde es gut dass er mit einer Bewährungsstrafe rechnen muss. Ist nuhr gerecht und dann lernt er es eventuell.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. März 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch überrascht dass bisher keiner zu Schaden kam, denn die SWAT- Teams sind doch etwas schneller mit der Waffe als bei uns das SEK, aber das ist klar in einem Land wo jeder eine Waffe kaufen kann. Bisher haben zum Glück alle geswatteten richtig reagiert und nicht eine hektische bewegung gemacht, denn das hätte tötlich enden können.



Im Direktvergleich mit dem deutschen SEK mag das vielleicht stimmen, aber eigentlich bist Du in den USA als "suspect" wohl besser dran, wenn Du an ein geschultes SWAT-Team gerätst und nicht an "normale" Polizisten.
Das SWAT reagiert wohl um einiges "cooler" und schießt eben NICHT so schnell "aus der Hüfte", wie das z. T. normale Polizisten tun. Nicht, dass ich das persönlich wirklich beurteilen kann, aber zumindest behaupten das amerikanische Freunde von mir.


----------



## Orzhov (29. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und was hat solch eine Schwachsinnstat jetzt mit dem Spiel Minecraft zu tun?
> 
> Wieso müssen solche Taten immer in Verbindung mit Games gesetzt werden?
> Die Ursachen liegen doch ganz woanders, aber wie immer wird jetzt ein schuldiger Auslöser gesucht, und da ist es wie immer ganz einfach auf die Gamer Szene zu zeigen.



Kind A ist neidisch weil Kind B mehr Leute hat die ihm beim Minecraft zocken zuschauen?


Das ist ein Paradebeispiel um mal wieder ein Kind nach dem Erwachsenenstrafrecht zu verurteilen.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (29. März 2015)

Klar, SEK und SWAT sind geschult auf solche Szenarien, aber da reicht eine Bewegung und man fängt sich eine Kugel. Das SWAT ist auch froh wenn es keine Gewalt anwenden muss und alle unbeschadet aus dem Einsatz rauskommen, aber trotzdem ist ein großes Risiko da, denn die Beamten rechnen mit dem schlimmsten und gehen davon aus gleich unter Beschuss zu stehen und darum ist der Adrenalinpegel entsprechend hoch und sie rechnen jeden Moment damit dass er nach einer versteckten Waffe greift.


----------



## Schalkmund (29. März 2015)

Also ich finde dieses Swatting gut, sollte man hier in Deutschland auch einführen. Das ist doch ein ganz nettes Event, welches jeden noch so öden Stream zumindest geringfügig aufwertet.


----------



## HeiKii (29. März 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Klar, SEK und SWAT sind geschult auf solche Szenarien, aber da reicht eine Bewegung und man fängt sich eine Kugel. Das SWAT ist auch froh wenn es keine Gewalt anwenden muss und alle unbeschadet aus dem Einsatz rauskommen, aber trotzdem ist ein großes Risiko da, denn die Beamten rechnen mit dem schlimmsten und gehen davon aus gleich unter Beschuss zu stehen und darum ist der Adrenalinpegel entsprechend hoch und sie rechnen jeden Moment damit dass er nach einer versteckten Waffe greift.



Ach komm, da kannst du die Amis aber schlecht. Die geistesgestörten warten doch nur drauf bis du eine falsche Bewegung machst, damit sie ihre schießgeilheit befriedigen können.


----------



## Wynn (29. März 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Also ich finde dieses Swatting gut, sollte man hier in Deutschland auch einführen. Das ist doch ein ganz nettes Event, welches jeden noch so öden Stream zumindest geringfügig aufwertet.



kannste ja deine adress hier hinterlasen ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Ein "Dummer-Jungen-Streich" sieht anders aus. Da wird eine andere Person bewusst in Gefahr gebracht. Und da er das mehrmals gemacht hat ist das erst recht kein Streich und ich finde es gut dass er mit einer Bewährungsstrafe rechnen muss. Ist nuhr gerecht und dann lernt er es eventuell.


Bewusst, ja. Aber einem 13jährigen kann man allgemein wohl kaum die geistige Reife eines Erwachsenen anrechnen. Der hat sich wohl einfach nichts dabei gedacht, ganz einfach. Ich will nicht lügen...ich hab mit 13 auch so einigen Unfug gemacht. Zwar kein Swatting, aber so manche dummen und krummen Dinger waren schon dabei. Und ich wurde auch entsprechend dafür bestraft.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (29. März 2015)

Bei einmalig würd ich dir zustimmen, aber der hat das mehrmals getrieben und bestimmt in den Medien verfolgt. Da muss man sich doch die Frage stellen was falsch gelaufen ist.


----------



## luki0710 (29. März 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Also ich finde dieses Swatting gut, sollte man hier in Deutschland auch einführen. Das ist doch ein ganz nettes Event, welches jeden noch so öden Stream zumindest geringfügig aufwertet.


Sag bitte Bescheid wenns du's machst.Wills live sehen und nicht nur in den Nachrichten


----------



## ms-heimnetz (29. März 2015)

Auf manche mag das zutreffen, aber die meisten werden froh sein wenn sie ihre Einsätze ohne Probleme beenden konnten, denn der Beruf bringt ein hohes Risiko und entsprechend ist man auf den Selbstschutz bedacht. Also ich würde nicht allen SWAT-´Beamten schießwütigkeit unterstellen, denn beim SWAT gibt es immernoch Regeln. Wenn dein Kommentar außerdem zutreffen würde müssten die das Haus schon durchsieben wenn sie die Schüsse des Spieles hören, aber das ist nicht der Fall.


----------



## luki0710 (29. März 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Auf manche mag das zutreffen, aber die meisten werden froh sein wenn sie ihre Einsätze ohne Probleme beenden konnten, denn der Beruf bringt ein hohes Risiko und entsprechend ist man auf den Selbstschutz bedacht. Also ich würde nicht allen SWAT-´Beamten schießwütigkeit unterstellen, denn beim SWAT gibt es immernoch Regeln. Wenn dein Kommentar außerdem zutreffen würde müssten die das Haus schon durchsieben wenn sie die Schüsse des Spieles hören, aber das ist nicht der Fall.


Minecraft! Schüsse?


----------



## ms-heimnetz (29. März 2015)

Hört bloß auf!! Sowas brauchen wir hier nicht, egal was der ein oder andere hier vom Stapel lässt. Das Leben andere aufs spiel zu setzen ist mehr als unterste Schublade, da ist in meinen Augen jeglicher Verstand auf nimmerwiedersehen abgerauscht. Da muss man nicht andere anstacheln bis etwas passiert.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (29. März 2015)

Ich redete jetzt von den normalen Fällen und da waren es Shooter. Im übrigen war der Täter ein Minecraft-Spieler, aber bei welchem Spiel da geswattet wurde wissen wir nicht. Die mir bekannten Fälle waren bei CS und CoD.


----------



## luki0710 (29. März 2015)

Es ist ja auch egal welches Spiel.Solche Leute haben  einfach auf diesem Planeten nichts verloren


----------



## Shredhead (29. März 2015)

Von wegen noch nichts passiert dabei. Bei einem solchen "Swatting" wurde der Vater des Streamers angeschossen und schwer verletzt.
Der Typ, der dafür verantwortlich war (16) hat dafür 25 Jahre bis lebenslänglich kassiert.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (29. März 2015)

Dann ändere ich meine Aussage von "noch nichts passiert" auf "noch niemand getötet worden" um. Aber immerhin wurde der Täter bestraft. Diese Strafe hätte er in Deutschland nie im Leben erhalten.


----------



## Theojin (30. März 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Also ich finde dieses Swatting gut, sollte man hier in Deutschland auch einführen. Das ist doch ein ganz nettes Event, welches jeden noch so öden Stream zumindest geringfügig aufwertet.



Wenn es sowas mal bei uns gibt, dann zitiere ich dich bei den zuständigen Stellen mal. Ich würde dem Jungen die Kosten gegenrechnen und ab seiner Volljährigkeit abbezahlen lassen.


----------



## USA911 (30. März 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ist man in den USA auch bei eine Bewährungsstrafe Vorbestraft wie in Deutschland?
> Falls ja, dann hat der "kleine Jugendstreich" dem Jungen seine Zukunft versaut.
> Ob es ihm das wohl wert war?



Bewährungsstrafe gibt es in dem Sinne in den USA nicht. Denn jede Gefängnisstrafe wird am Ende auf "Bewährung" _Parole_ ausgesetzt.

Das in Deutschland bekannte System der Bewährung existiert in den USA unter dem Namen _Probation_ und darf nicht mit _Parole_ verwechselt werden. Erhält der Verurteilte _Probation_, so muss er gar nicht erst ins Gefängnis. Bei der _Parole_  wird der Strafrest außerhalb des Gefängnisses verbracht. Gleichzeitig  erhält der Delinquent zahlreiche Auflagen, die bei Nichteinhaltung dazu  führen, dass er wieder zurück ins Gefängnis muss. Die Auflagen werden  strengstens von einem Bewährungshelfer, _Probation Officer,_ der unter Bewährung Stehende selbst oft mittels einer GPS-Fußfessel überwacht.  

In einem Strafurteil wird meist schon festgelegt, ob der Angeklagte die  Möglichkeit der vorzeitigen Entlassung erhalten soll, beziehungsweise  für welche Dauer er in jedem Fall inhaftiert sein soll, bevor er in  diesen Genuss kommen kann.  
(Quelle: American Law and German Law)


----------



## USA911 (30. März 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Klar, SEK und SWAT sind geschult auf solche Szenarien, aber da reicht eine Bewegung und man fängt sich eine Kugel. Das SWAT ist auch froh wenn es keine Gewalt anwenden muss und alle unbeschadet aus dem Einsatz rauskommen, aber trotzdem ist ein großes Risiko da, denn die Beamten rechnen mit dem schlimmsten und gehen davon aus gleich unter Beschuss zu stehen und darum ist der Adrenalinpegel entsprechend hoch und sie rechnen jeden Moment damit dass er nach einer versteckten Waffe greift.



Als wenn das Swat Team direkt schießen würde... auch ein SEK und Swat Team macht sich erstmal ein Bild von der Lage bevor auch nur ein Raum betreten wird. Denn das Swat-Team rennt nicht blind in ein Gebäude....schließlich ist nicht bekannt, wieviel Personen sich in einen Raum befinden, wieviele davon bewaffnet sind und vorallem wieviele Geisel es gibt. Das schlimmste Szenario bei so einem Einsatz ist, das unötigerweise Geiseln von der Polizei erschossen werden ohne das sie in direkter tödlicher Gefahr eines bewaffneten Eindringling sind.
Denn auch das Swat-Team und so müssen sich erstmal ein Bild von der Lage machen. Was für ein Gebäude, wieviele Personen sind involviert, wie sind die begebenheiten, wie ist das Gebäude aufgebaut, wo wird ins Gebäude eingedrungen, wo haben wir Deckung von drausen, wo befinden sich Geisel,....

Vorallem, muss der Polizist erst mal erkennen: Ist es ein Krimineller, der nach einer Waffe greifen will, oder einfach nur ein panisches Opfer, das im Schockzustand unkontrolliert reagiert.

Wenn das so wäre, dann würden Geiselnahmen nicht mehrere Stunden gehen, sondern wären nach 15min nach Eintreffen des Swat-Teams erledigt.

Und bei den ganzen Aufnahmen, die man gesehen hat, wurde die Gebäude nie gestürmt, sondern nur geräumt, denn alleine, wenn denen die Tür geöffnet wird, ist es das erste entspannungs Zeichen, denn welcher Geiselnehmer, lässt die Beamten so rein...


----------



## BiJay (30. März 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Minecraft! Schüsse?


Es gibt bei Minecraft auch einige Mods mit Schusswaffen.


----------



## battschack (30. März 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wow du bist aber ein Rebell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja anders lernen es halt manche nicht.

Auch alles schlucker wie du^^


----------



## McDrake (30. März 2015)

Eine ehrlichere Überschrift wäre ja, wenn schon, gewesen:
*13-Jähriger Schüler ist laut Polizei für Swatting-Anfriffe verantwortlich*.
Denn die Mehrheit der Opfer hatten ja was mit der Schule zu tun (Lehrer + Klassenkameradin)


Oder einfach 
*13-Jähriger laut Polizei für mehrere Swatting-Angriffe verantwortlich*


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Vorallem ist es doch von Pcgames dämlich das so auszusehen lassen als ob Minecraft (Spiele generell) dran schuld sind. Wir sind eure Kunden und wir gamen auch.


Nicht nur das.  Solche konstruierten Zusammenhänge sind doch eine Steilvorlage für diverse Arten des Schmierenjournalismus. Dann dürft ihr euch nachher aber auch nicht über entsprechende Schlagzeilen beschweren.


----------



## Schalkmund (30. März 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> kannste ja deine adress hier hinterlasen ^^


Bin ja kein Streamer von daher hätte es wenig Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## battschack (30. März 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Bin ja kein Streamer von daher hätte es wenig Unterhaltungswert.



Sind genügend kranke köpfe unterwegs, da findet sich genug die sowas lustig finden


----------



## ms-heimnetz (30. März 2015)

Darum schreib ich ja: "Das SWAT ist auch froh wenn es keine Gewalt anwenden muss und alle unbeschadet aus dem Einsatz rauskommen...". Ich sage lediglich dass die Beamten auf Grund des Stresses und der Situation angespannt sind und auf entsprechende Situationen reagieren. Aber ich muss dir widersprechen, ich kenne eine Aufnahme wo die Beamten in den Raum "stürmen" und den Livestreamer mit vorgehaltener Waffe auffordern die Hände hinter den Kopf zu nehmen und sich auf den Boden zu legen. Hat er logischer weiße gemacht und dann wurde er erstmal fixiert. Die sind froh wenn es ohne Gewalt geht, aber sie ind auch bereit auf entsprechende Situationen mit der nötigen Gewalt zu reagieren. Bevor die schießen würden die einen Taser oder Pfefferspray nehmen um ihren Gegenüber kampfunfähig zu machen.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (30. März 2015)

In den USA wollen sie ja die gesammten Einsatzkosten von den Tätern zahlen lassen. Ob es so kam oder ob es noch so kommt weiß ich aber nicht. Sie hatten es auf alle Fälle vor.


----------



## USA911 (30. März 2015)

OK, das hört sich schon anders an   kahm der Eindruck "Wildwestmanier" rüber


----------



## ms-heimnetz (30. März 2015)

Ich hab es auch etwas ungünstig formuliert.


----------

